# Synthetic oil for 720 w/ Z24



## steve g. (Feb 23, 2006)

For my next oil change I may switch to synthetic oil for my 720 w/Z24. The motor was rebuilt 5 years ago and has about 20k mikes on it. Any thought out there about this switch?


----------

